# Best Watch For 200 Uk Pounds (350 Dollars)



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

If you had 200 pounds to spend on a watch, which one would you get


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Depends on what style you`re looking for, have you checked out Roy`s offerings RLT Watch Co?


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

No I have not - i will look now -

what style -

something stainless steel


----------



## VostokFanZac (Jan 16, 2007)

kc104 said:


> No I have not - i will look now -
> 
> what style -
> 
> something stainless steel


Good idea. Any thing by Roy is great value. Also check out his page on Ollech and Wajs watches. I think he's sold out of most at the moment but they are great value for money at that price point.

Cheers,

Zac


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

May I suggest Christopher Ward? A C7 Rapide Chrono / black leather is only Â£10 over budget, or you could have a C3 Malvern Chrono and ten pounds change.


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

New, used or vintage, what would you prefer?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Seiko SKA427P1


----------



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

If its vintage you're after - I recently picked up this 1964 Omega Seamaster 30 for Â£200


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Vintage. You will pay much more than the advertised new price for something forty years old. Doesn't that tell you something about the quality you are buying in to? Vintage, old skool, call it what you will is cutting edge fashion for those who don't get pushed around by collies!

You will get something none of your pals has and it will have a good name for that money. Omega , Longines or Zenith all fall into the budget.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

unless he buys from here it no good a new wis buying vintage omega etc, all they end up with is a frankenwatch from ebay  , it takes alot of research/experience to spot the good from bad.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

SKX007 or 009


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow you could get a lot of varying answers for this! Do you have any idea what type of watch you like? Or for what occasions will you use it for? It could be an all 'roudner of course but I recon most collectors have a watch for each type of occasion so it would depend.


----------



## burnerg81 (Jun 21, 2009)

Agree with the vintage, but you could end up with something awful if you aren't sure what you are looking for (as I would be too!).

I'd recommend anything by Tissot. You can just about get a prs516 auto for Â£200.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

ollech and wajs m series diver I :man_in_love: mine to bits and couldn't rate them higher


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Parabola said:


> Seiko SKA427P1


+1 unk:


----------



## burnerg81 (Jun 21, 2009)

Any update? What have you decided on?


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I am thinking of going second hand, or might just go for another orient. I picked one up the other week and love it.


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

It starts with an Orient or a Seiko (both very good watches) and before you know it you have a draw full of other makes some worth far more than Â£200 :thumbup:

Good luck with your choice, you can always flip it and buy something else if you dont bond with it, thats all part of the fun.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Yes, you are right. As I am now looking at an invicta (daytona or submarina look alike). I think I have the watch bug now, more than ever.


----------

